# Cow lick- can it be grooomed out?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd be interested to know. Lucky has cowlicks from head to toe.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe most cowlicks can be blow dried out by a groomer's high powered dryer. But that said, even when Sam comes home from the groomers, he has a ton of little cowlicks all over his back end.. I don't know if they just aren't trying to blow them flat, or he's just got some super stubborn cowlicks.. but I think they're cute


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

no groomers or show people want to chime in...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It's hard to say exactly, depends on the coat, the weather, the cowlick....

Now I can blow dry a coat to look perfect, but it requires about 2 or so hours of standing there with a blowdryer to sculpt every part of the dog. I'd mention what we call that chore but it's a family show so use your imagination. Some cowlicks are tough and need more attention though. I've seen some show people use a heat activated relaxing product and a human hairdryer to get curls out, that might work. We also have 'swimsuits' that go on much like a cooling jacket, with a turtleneck that is longer than the dog's neck and head and squish down the neckhair, the body of it is swimsuit material and is pinned tight to the dog before they go sit under the dryer so the coat ends up smooth and flat.

Any of that sort of thing will only last a day or two though, the first time the dog rolls or gets damp it's back to it's 'natural' state of curls and cowlicks. But, you could use thinning shears or strip out the cowlick and eventually get rid of the worst of it. With a thicker coat you could hide most of it, but then the new owners might love that quirk too.....

Storee has a cowlicked butt, the hair above her hips is constantly sticking strait up, like it's been gelled that way. Ticket has this curl thing going where his hair naturally curls up towards his head, all over his body - like he slept with his butt to the wind....

Lana


----------

